# 7 Charts, tables and sharping how to  ( for lathe, milling machines and shop use)



## SmithDoor (Dec 5, 2012)

This is a group of charts and table for machine work can hang on wall or 3 ring binder close to your machine tools

1) Tool bit shrapping

2) Drill tap chart

3) Press and runing fit chart

4) Drill coversion chart for number , letter, inch and mm

5) Torque chart for bolts

6) key size for milling keyways

7) Three wire method of checking pitch diameter of screw threads 







View attachment 1tool-bit-shraping.pdf


View attachment 2drill-tap-chrat.pdf


View attachment 3press-fit.pdf


View attachment 4drill-conversion.pdf


View attachment 5torque-chart.pdf


View attachment 6keysizes.pdf


View attachment 7-three-wire.pdf


----------

